# Yellow river how far up?



## PerdidoCrabber (Aug 21, 2013)

How far up is the yellow river navigable by boat? I was thinking about travelling up river as far as possible. Thanks!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

From the ramp just below hwy 90 at Milligan I was over there maybe six months ago and I could go no further than about 2 miles, maybe less. Don't know about now, but the jam that was blocking may no longer be there. River gauge was about 2 ft if I remember correctly.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a 15 foot Aluminum boat &, launching at Milligan, have only been able to go beyond the Hwy 90 bridge only once in several years. Just past the bridge, a lot of sand has accumulated & it is very shallow. However, once beyond that stretch, the last I knew, it was navigable by boat for several miles. There is another launch on Hwy. 2, but I don't know how far one could go upriver from there.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

From hwy 2 you can go all the way to alabama for sure...maybe further. Haven't been in years but use to float from hwy 4 to hwy2. North of 90 is a nightmare, tried to duck hunt it this year and regretted it.


----------



## rsimmons42 (Jun 14, 2012)

How about if you put in a Brown's fish camp. How far can you run north safely in a fiberglass bass boat? I have never run north of 87 because I do not know the river. Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

rsimmons42 said:


> How about if you put in a Brown's fish camp. How far can you run north safely in a fiberglass bass boat? I have never run north of 87 because I do not know the river. Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


A long way, but when you start getting north of millers bluff be aware of stumps and logs. There is plenty of water to run up YR all the way to Milligan, but some places you will have to slow down and ease through some snags and such.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You can canoe down YR from way up around Opp Al all the way down to the bay if your an adventurous soul. I'd expect a 3-4 day trip out of it. 
Better leave the bass boat down around 87 though, or log lake. Milligan is very shallow just north and south of the launch. A jon boat does okay, unless you have some big kahoonas and can run on plane in about a foot of water while dodging stumps/trees. 

Hey jcoss you been threw weelky hammock lately? It was real tight last year when I went through it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> A long way, but when you start getting north of millers bluff be aware of stumps and logs. There is plenty of water to run up YR all the way to Milligan, but some places you will have to slow down and ease through some snags and such.


You are right about stumps, etc... A couple of days ago we tapped a couple of snags hidden in the middle of the river upstream from Miller's. Should have marked a way point for the next trip. The best thing is probably not to go blasting along until you learn the river.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> You can canoe down YR from way up around Opp Al all the way down to the bay if your an adventurous soul. I'd expect a 3-4 day trip out of it.
> Better leave the bass boat down around 87 though, or log lake. Milligan is very shallow just north and south of the launch. A jon boat does okay, unless you have some big kahoonas and can run on plane in about a foot of water while dodging stumps/trees.
> 
> Hey jcoss you been threw weelky hammock lately? It was real tight last year when I went through it.


I'm not sure where weekly hammock is? Around hwy 2?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

With hundreds of trips to Yellow River, I still do not have the testicular fortitude to go blasting up the river past Miller's Bluff. I think the bass bite good enough below Miller's Bluff anyways.


----------

